# 2001 X TRAIL USERS MANUAL



## dazzer12 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi all new to forums just purchased an 01 xtrail and it does not have a users manual with the car does anybody have any idea where i may be able to download one.

Have seen service manuals on ebay but not straight forward owners manual any help appreciated by the way mine is a 2ltr petrol sport.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

some owners manuals are available on-line direct from Nissan:

here: Nissan Publications


----------



## costa (Apr 3, 2008)

dazzer12 said:


> Hi all new to forums just purchased an 01 xtrail and it does not have a users manual with the car does anybody have any idea where i may be able to download one.
> 
> Have seen service manuals on ebay but not straight forward owners manual any help appreciated by the way mine is a 2ltr petrol sport.


Did you have any luck finding the 2001 user manual? Im searching as well, I have a 2002 petrol Executive model. If you have a manual could you please send me a copy at:
[email protected]
Thanks


----------

